# My setup...



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Got my Iberital MC5/Cunill Brasil dialed in tonight, bought it on Monday via eBay and turns out burrs were blunt, seller went halfs on a new set of burrs and I fitted tonight. Such an upgrade from my trusty Gaggia MM! Looking forward to really tweaking and learning now!

May remove the doser and get my brother to fabricate a chute for me, would like to ditch the 1kg hopper in favour for a 500g item. Overall i'm chuffed.

Next improvement will probably be a new steam wand for the Classic.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking good. And a timer switch already in place to ensure the classic is warmed up in the morning!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A nice set up


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Cheers for the comments!

Rancilio Silvia steam wand is on it's way and looking forward to fitting this week along with another preventative maintenance descaling session. I must admit, since using the new grinder (only a few days) i've noticed such a positive difference in the pour and consistency of the shot. Before with my Gaggia MM, with my bottomless portafilter I was getting the occasional shot where I wouldn't get any 'spritzes' of espresso flying around but now with the new grinder it's pretty much spot on each time.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I've had twins


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I like yer style, Martin


----------



## altyris (Aug 27, 2011)

Good gravy thats a lot of equipment! We will have to meet up at some point soon to discuss and have a beverage - send me a PM or what have you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like an interesting hopper on the MC5. Has it been cut down?

Nice to see you're not hanging about in getting the upgrades sorted too

Keep up the great work


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

altyris said:


> Good gravy thats a lot of equipment! We will have to meet up at some point soon to discuss and have a beverage - send me a PM or what have you.


Dave - weekend would be good, couldn't do evenings as i'll not be able to sleep after a coffee or two!



Glenn said:


> Looks like an interesting hopper on the MC5. Has it been cut down?
> 
> Nice to see you're not hanging about in getting the upgrades sorted too
> 
> Keep up the great work


The hopper is the standard 1kg (huge) jobbie and is currently in the gap between both cupboards. Ideally i'd like a 500g hopper and replace the doser with a chute. Or, just get a new grinder!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Pictureless update... The MC5 has now gone to Dave aka 'altyris' to make way for an Iberital MC2 Doserless. The MC5 was too big for my kitchen however Dave looks to have a bit more room for it.

The MC2 should be delivered next week all being well. I've also purchased a Gaggia 'Coffee Gaggia' machine with a vintage of C1993 according to Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com) which uses the same casing and switch setup as a Classic. I may take the internals out of a spare Classic I have and transplant into the retro machine, looks to be a straight swap. Pictures in due course I guess... Should be a bit of a wolf in sheeps clothing!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Well, I fished a pic of the white 'Coffee Gaggia' from eBay. Never seen one of these until Sunday whilst I was browsing the 'bay'.










It was listed as spares/repairs - seller thinks it needs a good descale. I, on the other hand think it needs to be converted with internals from a spare Classic!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

My kitchen:


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

VERY NICE set up! is that a naked portafilter?

Also, will you be installing a PID system


----------



## bespokelogic (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking good there Mart, cant wait to see your retro coffee/classic conversion


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Seasoned this over the weekend as I had a couple of mates from university over to visit. Love it. Since the picture was taken i've fitted my Silvia steam wand across from my (now redundant) classic along with the bottomless portafilter.










Gaggia base/draw arriving tomorrow all being well. Doubt it but can the Iberital MC2 be adapted to fit or is there room for it to fit onto the Gaggia base?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

One month on and all is well. had a mishap with the time switch and confusion one morning which led to the pump running dry! New pump later, Rancilio Silvia steam wand and naked portafilter later and she looks like this:










Going to hopefully modify the base of the MC2 to fit a bit better on the gaggia base.


----------

